# 65 Schwinn Deluxe



## Callahooney1 (Jul 9, 2019)

Picked up a 65 Schwinn Deluxe this past weekend.  Regarding the tires, these are repop Stingray tires- rear Taiwan made knobby & front China made Westwind.  Just asking for the Stingray gurus to please chime in on my questions.            1.  What tires should this model really have?                                                              2.  What value do the repop Schwinn whitewall knobbies & Westwinds have today ?                                                           3. Does anyone know when these repops were made?                                                  
 4. And are the repop whitewall Schwinn knobby & Westwind still available?


----------



## stoney (Jul 10, 2019)

Great bike.


----------



## Rollo (Jul 10, 2019)

... Beautiful Stingray ... Tires repopped in the late nineties ... not available ... Air em up and ride it! ...


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Wow, late 90's.  What's a fair price to pay for a pair of used repop Schwinn knobby White Walls and Westwinds?


----------



## Rollo (Jul 10, 2019)

Callahooney1 said:


> Wow, late 90's.  What's a fair price to pay for a pair of used repop Schwinn knobby White Walls and Westwinds?



... $100. IMO ... might be worth more ... dunno ...


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Ok, cool. Thanks.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 10, 2019)

What is the date on this frame?
Must be a very late build.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Here it is


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2019)

Weard, never saw a serial # like that???, thought it would be a late 65 # ( 66 model because of the sissy bar and non two tone painted Deluxe guard) also was wondering about 70's front rim & stamped neck also 2 spd should have a front brake with proper fork but anyone know what that serial # means, replacement frame maybe?


----------



## stoney (Jul 10, 2019)

Never saw the first letter with no letter following it before.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Thank you, appreciate your comments.  Maybe this bike was pieced together?


----------



## stoney (Jul 10, 2019)

Maybe pull the stem and the crank to see if dated. Check to see if stamped Schwinn where the knurling is on the handlebars,


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Ok, will do.  Was told Schwinn did not stamp handlebars on stingrays until 66 but maybe that's not true? Either way, will check.  Thanks


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 10, 2019)

A 1965 “Deluxe” had the Reverse Screen guard. Your Deluxe has a plain screen guard as used in 1966.
Pull the front wheel off and check the bottom inside of fork for the date code.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Ok, will do.  Appreciate the advice.


----------



## stoney (Jul 10, 2019)

Callahooney1 said:


> Ok, will do.  Was told Schwinn did not stamp handlebars on stingrays until 66 but maybe that's not true? Either way, will check.  Thanks




I think they started in '65


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 10, 2019)

No dates on 63,64,65 handlebars, just knurling.
1966 was first year for dated bars.


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2019)

Seams like a 66 with the rims, bars and neck changed but can anyone explain the serial numbers??, I know if you broke your frame they would send you a new one, I don't know how they numbered those?, my friend had a violet he broke and they sent him a red one!


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 10, 2019)

I have seen a letter missing before (extremely rare) on these bikes.
Being a “long frame” with the first character “A” = Jan. with a space which would be a “B” = 66 in Sky Blue.

The photo shows were the date would be on the inside fork. 
This one is a April 1965 Sky Blue.

The depth and consistency of your font date looks odd. Very precise.
The early bike dates were sketchy at best.

Chris.


----------



## kasper (Jul 10, 2019)

If it were a 65 it would have a high hoop 3 hole persons stamped sissy bar. The sissy bar on it is 66 and up style with the clamps. Unless it were like a December 65 could have had 66 style sissy bar on it. Has re pop tires look like the 90s re pops. The pedals on the bike are not 65 pedals. The fenders are correct for the deluxe along with whitewall tires. The front rim is from a later bike that style started in 1969 front hub should be solid 1 piece hub not 3 pieces like 69 and later. Rear wheel is also incorrect because all 2 speed model kickback bikes came with a front brake. The grips look like white chubby grips but the ones on this bike have the large schwinn script in the teardrop they should say schwinn approved in the tear drop shape on the grip. And if the bike had a front brake then the front fender on this bike would be wrong also. Just sharing some info not picking on your bike at all. -Thomas


----------



## kasper (Jul 10, 2019)

60sstuff said:


> I have seen a letter missing before (extremely rare) on these bikes.
> Being a “long frame” with the first character “A” = Jan. with a space which would be a “B” = 66 in Sky Blue.
> 
> The photo shows were the date would be on the inside fork.
> ...


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 10, 2019)

Kasper,

Not sure what book you have been reading?

Starting in 1965, all Stingray serial numbers started with “2” Letters, then a series of numbers which defines a group.

First letter = month
Second letter = year

Have a look at a few samples. First four are “A” = 1965. Last photo is “B” = 1966.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2019)

Callahooney1 said:


> Thank you, appreciate your comments.  Maybe this bike was pieced together?




Nope, the serial was F'd up at the factory and this happened the first of 1966. Look up the Jan 66 date on the serial number list. I have a 66 Varsity with the same issue.


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2019)

Lets see that fork & crank #, bet its late 65 early 66 with bars/neck, rims etc changed, probably just missing the second ( B ) letter, good project.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2019)

mrg said:


> Lets see that fork & crank #, bet its late 65 early 66 with bars/neck, rims etc changed, probably just missing the second ( B ) letter, good project.




His serial number was stamped January 27, 1966.

*(1966)*
Date ----------------- Serial #`s From --------------------- To
01/24 -------------------- A11111 -------------------- A15412
01/25 -------------------- A15413 -------------------- A19954
01/26 -------------------- A19955 -------------------- A23566
*01/27 -------------------- A23567 -------------------- A28010 *
01/28 -------------------- A29011 -------------------- A31157
01/31 -------------------- B11111 -------------------- B14602

Quote from the list:  #'s above recorded in error 

No they weren't, the serials had a stamping error and the list is correct.


----------



## kasper (Jul 11, 2019)

Well I know for certain 63 and 64 were single letter before the numbers only. will send pics of examples later. I dont just read books I talk to the gurus also and do lots of research.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 11, 2019)

Mr. K,

This thread is talking about the mentioned Blue Stingray and what year it may be, 65 or 66?

We are not talking about 63-64 that have a “number” for the year.
Your the one that said 63 thru 66 used just one letter. LOL.

GURU, Research, Really.


----------



## kasper (Jul 11, 2019)

So now because you think you know everything your gonna try to make fun of another sting ray hobbyist. Real cool guy. Your a clown I guarentee u I have more knowledge then u any day of the week and i bet I'm younger then you as well. Not for nothing i said 63-66 because of the January 66 bikes being 1 letter errors. Try not to take things so literally. Anytime you wanna battle about the sting Ray's let me know. No challenge. Have a great day cabers minus that tool . PS people are here to help each other not be a dick.


----------



## mrg (Jul 11, 2019)

I know the screwed up #'s date it to Jan 66 but still wonder about the fork/crank dates?


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh no, I appreciate all the feedback.   Attached is the other 65 I bought.  Does the fork look ok to you?


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 12, 2019)

Nice Stingray.
Looks like the fork is bent.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Jul 14, 2019)

66 bike with that sissy bar   jan   66


----------



## professor72 (Jul 16, 2019)

*As mentioned above, for some reason the early 1966 *bikes* are missing the year stamping so they have a month ID *letter*, a gap, then the rest of the number.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1966-coppertone-stingray.131483/ *


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 23, 2019)

Callahooney1 said:


> Picked up a 65 Schwinn Deluxe this past weekend.  Regarding the tires, these are repop Stingray tires- rear Taiwan made knobby & front China made Westwind.  Just asking for the Stingray gurus to please chime in on my questions.            1.  What tires should this model really have?                                                              2.  What value do the repop Schwinn whitewall knobbies & Westwinds have today ?                                                           3. Does anyone know when these repops were made?
> 4. And are the repop whitewall Schwinn knobby & Westwind still available?
> 
> View attachment 1028333



Iv'e seen some of these Deluxe rays with the cheaters on the back and some with the Gripper slick tires. Most of them i think had the west wind tires on the front. Hope this helps. If the tires are still serviceable, Replace the tubes and go for  it. Ride On. Razin. P.S. Really nice looking Deluxe sting ray.


----------

